# 2012 ASA State shoot. July 14-15



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok I know there will be alot of questions ask about the shoot. I'm still working on a few things, but were is what I got so far. 
We will have a 60 targets set, 4-15 target ranges 30 know and 30 unknow. You will have to shoot 30 targets, I'll post a list of the classes later. The only thing set in stone is the 60 targets. Classes may have to be moved around a bit on the ranges, About a week out they will be set and you should know the range you will be shooting.
I've posted the entry form up and will start taking preregistration, Print and fill out the form, mail it and a check made out to Sweetwater Archery Club to me. 
Since we are doing the ranges like we are you will have to shoot with someone in your class or on the same range as you. 
One of the things that I'm looking at is opening up the range at 7:00am on the 14th.  Also, I'm going to try it on the June shoot.
We will close the range on Saturday the 14th at 6:00 pm for the ones that want to shoot it all in one day. 
Sunday the range will close at 1:00pm and everybody will have to be off the range at 3:30pm and all score cards turned in by 3:30 pm. 

My Address is 
Albert Morris 
8236 Ephesus Church Rd
Villa Rica Ga 30180
E-mail  albert-morris@hotmail.com 


We are going to split up the Know class's and the Open A and Semi class. Also if you shoot a Know range at a ASA you will at the State as well. If you don't then you want have to at the State. The registration forum is below now for those that want to preregistration, I'll call you when I get your stuff in the mail.

I have added the Range Assingment Sheet below. It is set in stone. "But is subjust to change day of shoot" 
The semi pros and open A shooters are listed as Men's Open but will be split at the state shoot. Also the Jr Eagle and Eagle class's will only shoot 15 targets.
I'll be adding the prices for each class to the Range sheet later in the week.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 11, 2012)

i want to scan and e mail the preregistration and pay on arrival.  can i do this??  if so, what e mail address do i use??


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 12, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> i want to scan and e mail the preregistration and pay on arrival.  can i do this??  if so, what e mail address do i use??



Yep you can Send it to albert-morris@hotmail.com


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm probably missing it somewhere, but how much is the registration?


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jun 15, 2012)

900 shooter said:


> i'm probably missing it somewhere, but how much is the registration?



$25.00 :d


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jun 15, 2012)

Hopefully!! We'll be there.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks, see you there


----------



## Doc Skees (Jun 17, 2012)

*ASA State Shoot*

How do we know if we are qualified to shoot?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is the most up to date list I have of all the qualified shooters.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 18, 2012)

*k 45/k50*

k45 / k50...  Is that one class or same range different stakes?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 18, 2012)

Going to split K45 and K50 same range different stakes.
K50 will shoot number stake 50 yard max 
K45 will shoot white stake 45 yard max.


----------



## dshort (Jun 18, 2012)

Is this shoot going to be all unknown?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 19, 2012)

dshort said:


> Is this shoot going to be all unknown?



No look at the Range Assignment in the frist post.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 20, 2012)

bump it


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 21, 2012)

We are looking forward to it !!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

It is getting closer


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 5, 2012)

Back up. 

Albert, I have not opened the attachments as they are odd on my phone.... But are there shotgun start times or casual start times? I've gotta shoot it all on Sunday just trying to see what time I have to get my lazy butt up.


----------



## Buckin07 (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't wait shot a good round at our shot today so just keep practicing till saturday


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 7, 2012)

i want to shoot it all on sunday??  i know you mentioned the range will be closing at 3:30 on sunday.  what is the earliest you can start on sunday and still get finished in time??  i would guess around 8 at the latest??


----------



## Buckin07 (Jul 7, 2012)

That is what time I start and shoot two rounds and finish by three


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 8, 2012)

One more bump.... And still trying to find out about shotgun vs casual start. See ya'll Sunday morning.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 8, 2012)

Please have casual starts.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 9, 2012)

I was told casual starts.  

See e'erbody this weekend!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 9, 2012)

Casual start times Brian, The range will open at 7 am on both days, The range will close at 1 on sunday everybody should be off by 3:30.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is a question for clarification:

For those classes that shoot 1/2 known and 1/2 unknown, such as Hunter, Open B & C, etc.  will we be shooting lower 12s on unknown and upper 12s on known ?  That always seems to be a point of confusion, and I know several times at qualifiers I have been in a group that shot upper 12s on the known range, only to find out others shot the lowers.  Whatever it is, please make sure everybody is clearly informed so we are all shooting the same targets the same way.

Thanks for your hard work putting this together.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 9, 2012)

dgmeadows said:


> Here is a question for clarification:
> 
> For those classes that shoot 1/2 known and 1/2 unknown, such as Hunter, Open B & C, etc.  will we be shooting lower 12s on unknown and upper 12s on known ?  That always seems to be a point of confusion, and I know several times at qualifiers I have been in a group that shot upper 12s on the known range, only to find out others shot the lowers.  Whatever it is, please make sure everybody is clearly informed so we are all shooting the same targets the same way.
> 
> Thanks for your hard work putting this together.



Good point, If you shoot half and half, on the know side you will shoot the UPPER 12. No if ands or buts. I know not everybody shoots National shoots but we are going to to follow the national format.
I will try to make a poster and have it at the sign in table with some of these rules on it.

On a side note for a small fee of $100 I will walk around with you and tell you the yardage on the know side


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 9, 2012)

*Range Assinments for State*

Were are the Range Assinments for the State, with the Prices for each class.
Groups will be busted up.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 10, 2012)

Are the 14's going to count in the novice class and womens hunter class?  I know at the ASA Pro ams they dont but the state qualifier they did.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 10, 2012)

frdstang90 said:


> Are the 14's going to count in the novice class and womens hunter class?  I know at the ASA Pro ams they dont but the state qualifier they did.



NO they WILLNOT count.


----------



## brownitisdown (Jul 10, 2012)

are yall going to have a guess for the people that just want to shoot


----------



## BigJR (Jul 11, 2012)

what is the shoot actual address please. GPS format!!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 11, 2012)

7201 Cedar Mountain Rd.
Douglasville, GA 30135


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jul 11, 2012)

BigJR said:


> what is the shoot actual address please. GPS format!!!



I thought you hillbillies could find your way with just the sun some sticks and mossy rocks  which day are you coming down David ?


----------



## BigJR (Jul 11, 2012)

saturday!! and i finally am looking forward to shooting a tournament!! been fighting some mental issues and i finally think i may have them under control!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 12, 2012)

Today at noon, let the fun begin.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jul 12, 2012)

OK, I'll bite, what happens at noon?
:~)


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jul 12, 2012)

How is the parking area? We've had lots of rain here, just saying!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 12, 2012)

Gettin excited about Saturday !!! Good Luck to ALL !!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 12, 2012)

900 Shooter said:


> OK, I'll bite, what happens at noon?
> :~)



The start of all the work.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 12, 2012)

I feel for y'all. 4 ranges are gonna be tough. I hope all the lanes are cut ?  Thanks for doing it for us.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 12, 2012)

900 Shooter said:


> How is the parking area? We've had lots of rain here, just saying!



Should be fine had a lot of dirt brought in to fix up the field.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jul 12, 2012)

jrbowhuntr said:


> Should be fine had a lot of dirt brought in to fix up the field.



Sweet!!! ASA State Championship/Mudbog!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 12, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I feel for y'all. 4 ranges are gonna be tough. I hope all the lanes are cut ?  Thanks for doing it for us.



90% of them have been cut, Got 54 of the targets out tonight. going to get them all set tomorrow. See y'all this weekend.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 13, 2012)

Is it time yet? See yall tomorrow! 


  Good luck everybody!


----------



## mr10ss (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey Allllbbbbeeeerrrrttttttt, appreciate all the work you doin to get us a good course ready. We need to wear rubber boots?


----------



## solocam678 (Jul 13, 2012)

mr10ss said:


> Hey Allllbbbbeeeerrrrttttttt, appreciate all the work you doin to get us a good course ready. We need to wear rubber boots?



That's what I was jus thinkin bout myself...


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 13, 2012)

Dress code ??


----------



## hound dog (Jul 13, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Dress code ??



What ever. You can wear a dress if you like.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 13, 2012)

OK see all in the AM looks like the rain is going to hold off.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes ... I think I will be wearing my rubber boots after just watching the weather .  

And yes Albert and Sweetwater Archery for hosting the state this year and only about 25 miles from the house . I know just setting up 20 targets is a tough job . Hope you have lots of help . 

Me and Danny should be there around 11:30 - 12:00 .
Can't wait ... Just a little excited


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 13, 2012)

hound dog said:


> What ever. You can wear a dress if you like.


----------



## solocam678 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a question. My father in law is Wantin to start shootin some tournaments for fun so he was thinkin of tagging along tmrw. So my question is what are the rules for spectators?


----------



## hound dog (Jul 13, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> I have a question. My father in law is Wantin to start shootin some tournaments for fun so he was thinkin of tagging along tmrw. So my question is what are the rules for spectators?



Bring him.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 13, 2012)

hound dog said:


> What ever. You can wear a dress if you like.



I was thinking hot pants to get em off their game.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 13, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I was thinking hot pants to get em off their game.



Well if you would have ask yesterday I would have said Hiking boots would be fine. BUT with the rain we just got, I would say Rubber Boots all the way. And with that said I may have to delay the start till 8. May have to move some targets around. "Hope not though." Anyway see y'all in the morning. I'm


----------



## nmorgan83 (Jul 13, 2012)

hey this will be my first ever state tournament what should i expect will it be like other tournaments


----------



## hound dog (Jul 13, 2012)

nmorgan83 said:


> hey this will be my first ever state tournament what should i expect will it be like other tournaments



Yep. No worrys. Have fun and shoot.


----------



## mr10ss (Jul 13, 2012)

Did ya hear that Quickdraw? You CAN wear a dress.


----------



## KillZone (Jul 13, 2012)

A dress and rubber boots,  that's a sight to see


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm headed that way !!!!


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well how was the shoot today?


----------



## brownitisdown (Jul 14, 2012)

it was good shoot we all had a great time


----------



## nmorgan83 (Jul 14, 2012)

today was awesome i didnt shoot like id hoped i would have but had fun and met some good people


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 14, 2012)

Any news on how the North Ga crowd did?


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 14, 2012)

We had a really great time today and  a really good coarse. We both shot on range C&D and a few tricky shots in there but we really enjoyed it... Except where was the A/C at??? A little warm today maybe I dropped a few more lbs


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2012)

I enjoyed it guys but I shot like a mullet. Sho enough ought to be some high scores on the unknown ranges. To bad they ain't mine.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't feel alone Bowanna, shot purdy dang stanky myself. But I had a good time. Albert, you and the Sweetwater gang done good! Nice courses. Wish I'd have done better with it. Oh well, next time!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 15, 2012)

ole kp whomped 'em with a knotted plow line..shot 12 up, all unknown in the super senior class.  beat ole leon by 2...new asa state champ, ss class....nice shooting kp


----------



## nmorgan83 (Jul 15, 2012)

hey quick question does anyone know where i might be able to find some slightly used 3d targets im thinking on starting my own small 3d course and all i have is blob or blocks any ideas will be nice..thanx


----------

